# Sleeping on the couch... Should I?



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

So here is the deal. I did almost all the laundry today, folded it and delivered her clothes to her in a basket all folded and neat. The only thing I wanted her to do was put HER clothes away. She separated them into little piles based on where they go, during which time I moved on to other stuff. So off to bed we go and when I get to the bed its full of her little piles of clothes. I asked her to put them away or I would just put them back in the basket. She littally said "no you do it for me" in a sweet little playful voice. I said no and started to put them back in the basket at which point she got mad and just threw them all back in the basket in a messy pile. Then she asked me if I was going to sleep on the couch, at first I said no, but while brushing my teeth I decided that I didn't want to hear her snide comments until I fell asleep, so on the couch I am. Should I have slept in the bed, did I give in to some sort of manipulation by sleeping on the couch???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

Why sleeping on the couch? 
I would have taken a black rubbish bag and chucked them all in and then dump them in her wardrobe, then go to my bed.

You need to read No more Mr. Nice Guy and she needs to grow up.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

No, send her butt to the couch why is she even suggesting it. Seems like you need to read this pronto:

https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glover_-_No_More_Mr_Nice_Guy.pdf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

She told you to sleep on the couch, and that's where you are. While she's in your presumably more comfortable bed. So what do you think?

Personally, I don't see a lot of "manipulation" going on. But I do see who the alpha dog is in the relationship. And brother, it isn't you. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

you shouldnt have folded her clothes in the first place. She gave you a s#!t test. You failed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think there was at least three tests, and he failed each one. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You should have nicely placed the folded clothes on her side of the bed. Or taken her side of the bed and left her to deal with the clothes (or she sleep on the couch).


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I have never allowed myself to be banished to the couch. My wife tried to do that twice in our marriage, and I flat out refused. I think in both cases (at least one for sure) she left the room to sleep somewhere else.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

So this is the thanks for having done her laundry? AND folding it ! It was her obligation to at least put them somewhere. Not yours. What's next, she's gonna demand that you dress her up? Spoiled and selfish she is. You shouldn't have slept on the couch, but receive a long thank kiss and an amazing sex !


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

> She littally said "no you do it for me" *in a sweet little playful voice.*


Sound like she was asking for a good pounding. You missed an opportunity.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

What was she doing while you were doing house work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Make a mental note to never fold her laundry, again - unappreciated effort. And, no, you should not be sleeping on the couch. FTR, the person who is in a snit is the one who grabs their pillow and blankie and heads for the couch.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Shyt Test!!! Shyt Test!!! Shyt Test!!! 

This was a test, to see if you were under her control. If you complied you were subservient to her. If you refused, you would experience her displeasure. She is displaying herself as the alpha in the relationship. You don see it, because she does it like a child. A child tries to control a parent by asking for something they could get themselves, then has a fit when refused. 

You passed the first part, by not putting the clothes in their place. You failed the second part by retreating to the couch and giving her control over you. That was beta behavior. 

Here, start reading...

No More Mr Nice Guy


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

Edit: Just read your other threads. You've got yourself in a lot of trouble. Though a good bit may be attributed to your wife's behavior/personality, most of it is about your personal boundaries. You have been directed more than once to do this reading. When will you do it?


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

oh man, you're wondering if you should have gone to the couch? I'm wondering in what other ways she is treating you like sh!t. how else do you cater to her, and she turns around and treats you like sh!t? Her behavior is disgusting, but yours is pathetic. It takes two to create this dysfunctional dynamic.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh. And just go buy some earplugs. Snide comment problem solved. 

C


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No, you shouldn't. You shouldn't let your wife or anyone else walk all over you. You should demand respect. Your wife should never belittle either because you didn't follow her demand. She needs to treat you better.

Next time if you do fold the laundry, put her clothes on her side of the bed, on the floor of her side of the bed or on top of her dresser. 

Next time step up and put your foot down. Tell her you refuse to be treated like this.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Shyt Test!!! Shyt Test!!! Shyt Test!!!
> 
> This was a test, to see if you were under her control. If you complied you were subservient to her. If you refused, you would experience her displeasure. She is displaying herself as the alpha in the relationship. You don see it, because she does it like a child. A child tries to control a parent by asking for something they could get themselves, then has a fit when refused.
> 
> ...


Skimming through some of the OP's other threads shows that he is clearly in a marriage with a controlling "psycho". I have no idea if she has any mental illness, but the most likely she's been overindulged as a child and has a "me first princess syndrome". Clearly the OP needs to grow a spine to stand up to his wife.

But in more general cases I wonder about MMSLP. At some point in time I will have to read it just to familiarize myself with it. But if you read this forum long enough, you can get a pretty good sense of what it's all about. My concerns are that for "normal" women, does it really make sense to play the game and calculate your reactions for everything you and your spouse do together? I think the 2/3rd rule is rubbish and that it doesn't mean that you are weak if you do nice things for your wife at a higher frequency that 2/3rds of the time that she does them for you. Just seems like a lot of gamesmanship to me.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Skimming through some of the OP's other threads shows that he is clearly in a marriage with a controlling "psycho". I have no idea if she has any mental illness, but the most likely she's been overindulged as a child and has a "me first princess syndrome". Clearly the OP needs to grow a spine to stand up to his wife.
> 
> I agree. He needs to stand up for himself and stop enabling the bad behavior. That's why I suggest he read Dr Glover's book.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

ok. So i'm in the process of reading NMMNG. I started reading it last week, but I have to sneak read so it's slow going.

So this morning she got up, made her own coffee, and got ready and left for work. All without saying a word to me. So now i'm kinda confused. maybe i'm relationship retarded or I just don't speak psycho, idk. 

I'm taking some preparatory steps for my new single life that's coming later this year. So I opened my own checking and savings account today, without her knowledge. Step one. :smthumbup:


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

she left without saying a word to you because you asked her to put away her laundry, which pissed her off, so you slept on the couch, and she's still so enraged that you don't get a "good-bye?"

Glad you took Step 1. Why wait til the end of the year?


----------



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

i'm leaving on business for the rest of the month this week. So nothing is going to happen before I get back. also i'm anticipating a move due to work at the end of the year. I'll probably move out before then, but I figured that would be a good time to split our stuff and part ways.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Hindenburg said:


> i'm leaving on business for the rest of the month this week. So nothing is going to happen before I get back. also i'm anticipating a move due to work at the end of the year. I'll probably move out before then, but I figured that would be a good time to split our stuff and part ways.


You should change your user name, because the Hindenburg crashed and burned, and you my friend are doing just the opposite by standing up for yourself and getting away from her !!


----------



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

so last night i slept in the guest room (my choice, she didn't tell me to). After watching some TV i got up to take my contacts out and found some of my clothes and toothbrush in the bathroom trash can. When i asked WTF?? she said they were in her way. what a child! I'm so done with this s**t


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

You are doing the right thing by moving on. 
Plan your exit quietly and dump her, you do not deserve to be treated like this.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Tiberius said:


> You are doing the right thing by moving on.
> Plan your exit quietly and dump her, you do not deserve to be treated like this.


Yes very quietly. Dont give her a reason to drain your bank accts while your gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> Sound like she was asking for a good pounding. You missed an opportunity.


Is any man actually able to decipher what a woman says? Please explain how this translates into sex?


----------

